# سؤال للخبراء فقط عن انتاج غاز الهيليوم



## الطاقة الحديثة (31 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​ 
*اخواني الخبراء والمهندسين العرب *​ 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ 
*اقيم بمنطقة لا تتوفر فيها بيع اسطوانات غاز الهيليوم *​ 
*المخصصة لتعبئة البالونات *​ 
*وأود معرفة طريقة انتاجها بكمية بسيطة جدا *​ 
*قيل لي من احد العوام في العلوم الكيميائية *​ 
*طريقة وهي اضافة *
الصودا الكويه + قطع صغيره من الالمونيوم + قطرات ماء بسيطه ​ 
*توضع جميعا في قارورة زجاج ينتج عن ذلك غاز الهيليوم *​ 

*السؤال ماهي الصودا الكاوية وكيف احصل عليها من المواد المتوفرة الاخرء*
*المتواجده بشكل عام في صناعات او منتجات اخرء سهل الحصول عليها *​ 

*السؤال الثاني وهو ايضا للخبراء *​ 
*ماهي المواد التي لايمكن عزلها عن الماء عند المعالجة والتكرار *
*مثل مياه الصرف الصحي وغيرها *​ 

مثل الملوثات الكيميائية العضوية والغير عضوية ​

والملوثات البيولوجية ​







شاكر ومقدر لكم تجاوبكم ​


----------



## abue tycer (1 فبراير 2012)

المستلزمات :
زجاجه من الزجاج بوتسيوم قطرة ماء بلونه الطريقه
طريقة العمل :
1 - ناخذ الزجاجه ونضع فيها الصوده الكاوية الي هي هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
2 - ونضع قطع صغيره من سلك الالمونيوم في الزجاجة .3 - ونضع ثلاث قطرات من الماء فى الزجاجه
4 - وبسرعه نضع البلونه على فوهة الزجاجه وبسرعة تنفخ البلونه .


----------



## abue tycer (1 فبراير 2012)

المستلزمات هي :
زجاجة مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ( الصودا الكاوية )
قطرات ماء سلك الالمنيوم


----------



## hussein2020 (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يا اخي ان ما قمت بانتاجه في هذه التجربه هو غاز الهيدروجين وهو غاز شديد الاشتعال فاحذر لو كانت هذه البلونات المملؤه بغاز الهيدروجين قريبه من اللهب او الحرارة الزائدة التي تؤدي علي حدوث الحرائق لا قدر الله 
اما غاز الهليوم فيتم انتاجة بالاسالة حيث يضغط الهواء الجوى ويبرد حتى يتحول الى سائل ثم يخفف عنه الضغط تدريجيا حتى يتبخر الاكسجين والنتروجين ويتبقى مزيج الغازات الخامله فى حالة سيوله وبمعرفة درجات غليان كل منها وتخفيف الضغط مرة اخرى تدريجيا يمكن فصل الهليوم عن باقى العناصر الخامله النادرة


----------



## الطاقة الحديثة (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لمروركم 

انا احتاج الى غاز الهيليوم
اما الهيدروجين متوفر بكثرة ولكن لايمكن ان استخدمه لخطورته


----------

